# Made some water proof matches



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

They came out really good! Kept the burner on low for the wax, and wrapped em toilet paper- used strike anywhere matches. It was a bit difficult figuring out how to shred/grind/break/chip the giant candle into useable meltable pieces. Have to shave off the wax and tp at the head of the wax with a knife and it the match lasted well over a minute before I got tired of watching it burn and put it out.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cool, looks kinda like a plate of some funky pretzels though


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Very cool, looks kinda like a plate of some funky pretzels though


Thank you!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

ya- there will be more of these lil guys- these will be up for trading at the swap meet as well...hint hint~


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aliaysonfire said:


> ya- there will be more of these lil guys- these will be up for trading at the swap meet as well...hint hint~


Swap meet? Where does this take place?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

She's trying to set one up in the Houston area. Meet-n-greet and trade preper items...


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

That sounds pretty cool actually. I have been toying with the idea for the last year or so on starting an off the grid R&D group.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The problem with stuff like that is that it is only waterproof for a short period of time. You see, water wicks up the wood so in an area exposed to high humidity for a period of time they may not work at all. 

If you fall out of your canoe and it takes you 30 minutes to get your gear out of the water you are probably ok. If you are hurt and unable to get it out of the water until the next day, you may be out of luck.

Waterproof is not the correct terminology but should be water resistant. Commercial ones are named wrong too. Just be aware that "waterproof" matches are not all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

cnsper said:


> The problem with stuff like that is that it is only waterproof for a short period of time. You see, water wicks up the wood so in an area exposed to high humidity for a period of time they may not work at all.
> 
> If you fall out of your canoe and it takes you 30 minutes to get your gear out of the water you are probably ok. If you are hurt and unable to get it out of the water until the next day, you may be out of luck.
> 
> Waterproof is not the correct terminology but should be water resistant. Commercial ones are named wrong too. Just be aware that "waterproof" matches are not all they are cracked up to be.


Didnt know that- but damn what a kill joy lol!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Put those matches in a little ziploc, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Put those matches in a little ziploc, and you'll be good to go.


I left one sit in a cup of water for 4 hrs and it didn't have a problem lighting.  pretty cool. It didn't seem to be affected by it at all.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't want to argue but if the wax soaks into the wood a bit it can be a darn effective water proofing.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to argue but if the wax soaks into the wood a bit it can be a darn effective water proofing.


I'd did several dips for each match. Like, I'd dip it initially and let it it and dry...then do it two more times and then a 3rd time- all the ones I have made in that setting and dropped them all in so they have several layers around them


----------

